# Mainland update



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 25, 2017)

It's cold and I love it! The people in Missouri are the nicest people ever. It's hard to get my bearings without an ocean or a mountain to use as a landmark but I'll eventually get the hang of it... I hope...

Trailer is unloaded and most of it in storage. @rocky1 there was no issue at all getting all the wood through California. 

Had an interview with IPL plastics on Tuesday, going back on Friday to meet the team and will likely get an offer letter for at least what I made in Maui which will go a lot farther here so that's exciting. 

My wife is neurotic and has spent a small fortune furnishing the house but she likes how it's looking so she's happy.

@Tony when is the show so I can tell them I need that time off before I sign.

Thank you all for making fun of me while I have been busy, I didn't reply but read you bs and chuckled. You're a decent group of knuckleheads

Reactions: Like 5 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 4 | Sincere 4


----------



## DKMD (Jan 25, 2017)

Congrats on getting to Missouri(or Kansas)!

The AAW Meeting is June 22-25 in KC

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 25, 2017)

Google streetname signs. This is how we mainlanders get around. Mountains work here but few and far between in KC

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Jan 25, 2017)

SWAT is August 25-27th.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 25, 2017)

DKMD said:


> The AAW Meeting is June 22-25 in KC





Tony said:


> SWAT is August 25-27th.



And My birthday is November 23rd....I'll be 50!

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 25, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> And My birthday is November 23rd....I'll be 50!



And mine is August 19th, I'll Bo more than happy to wait until SWAT for everyone's gifts!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jim Beam (Jan 25, 2017)

Welcome back to the REALLY big island!


----------



## CWS (Jan 25, 2017)

Glad you are doing well. remember Hot Pockets are your friend.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 25, 2017)

Good to hear you made it in one piece! -- And, didn't have issues in California. -- Good people in Missouri; you'll love it there Don!

As for the finding your bearings without oceans or mountains, it'll come back to you. Been down that road... Moved from north Florida where a lot of claustrophobic people have trouble driving down the highways, to North Dakota where trees are few and FAR between.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 26, 2017)

Don, glad you made it over here safely. Enjoy getting settled in and getting your bearings straight!

Now get busy, get that job. Oh, and get that shop set up. I'm visiting in three months and expect to see whatever you've got for a shop up and running by then.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 26, 2017)

Welcome to the Midwest. Glad all is going well and hope the job comes through if that is the one you want. Looking forward to seeing how you set up shop. I suppose you had to leave that mailbox back on the island , I could have used that 555 for awhile 
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 26, 2017)

David Van Asperen said:


> Welcome to the Midwest. Glad all is going well and hope the job comes through if that is the one you want. Looking forward to seeing how you set up shop. I suppose you had to leave that mailbox back on the island , I could have used that 555 for awhile
> Dave


You should have said something, I would have sent the box to you. I just figured i.wouldn't move into another place that was 555. 

Superstition is kicking in for me with that box tho. I've made 2 for our houses and both times moved soon after I mounted it. I think I'm done making mailboxes...

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 26, 2017)

@Don Ratcliff if all goes to plan I will be moving in the next year or two and setting up my retirement home and shop the 555 will not work there either
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 26, 2017)

I think your gonna like KC Don. I'm a Missouri native and have spent quite a bit of time in KC, never lived there, but I have peeps there. Lots of stuff do do.... and lots of big trees


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 26, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> I think your gonna like KC Don. I'm a Missouri native and have spent quite a bit of time in KC, never lived there, but I have peeps there. Lots of stuff do do.... and lots of big trees


I don't know if your idea of a big tree and my idea of a big tree are in alignment. I only have seen oak and pecker poles so far. I logged in California as a kid and this is my idea of a big tree...





So far the rest of kc is awesome. It offers everything one could want.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 26, 2017)

It's packed with large and old residential trees. If you keep your eyes out you can lots of wood for turning, not just to pose with

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 26, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> It's packed with large and old residential trees. If you keep your eyes out you can lots of wood for turning, not just to pose with




.......................

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 26, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> It's packed with large and old residential trees. If you keep your eyes out you can lots of wood for turning, not just to pose with


That's funny right there...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## kweinert (Jan 26, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Google streetname signs. This is how we mainlanders get around. Mountains work here but few and far between in KC



If you head west and see mountains, give me a call and stop in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm guessing that's you third from the left in the photo? I remember The Village People, but I don't remember that album cover...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 7


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 26, 2017)

Welcome to the mainland Don... I bet your glad the move is over - moving sucks. Now you can get the shop set up! Good luck on the job offer.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 26, 2017)

DKMD said:


> I'm guessing that's you third from the left in the photo? I remember The Village People, but I don't remember that album cover...


Yes, that's me posing with a log...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 26, 2017)

So who is the guy throwin stuff?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 26, 2017)

Welcome to your new home!! I hope you have all the shop space you need there!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 26, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Yes, that's me posing with a log...



That's it?! That's all I get?! What happened to the crazy Hawaiian meme generator who would have attacked my heritage and disparaged my good name for even suggesting his membership in The Village People?

I miss the islander...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tony (Jan 27, 2017)

DKMD said:


> That's it?! That's all I get?! What happened to the crazy Hawaiian meme generator who would have attacked my heritage and disparaged my good name for even suggesting his membership in The Village People?
> 
> I miss the islander...



Don't worry Doc, he'll be back. He'll always be a stoopid Islander and only able to hide his crazy for so long. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 27, 2017)

And you look so purty in a suit.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 27, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> So who is the guy throwin stuff?
> 
> View attachment 121092


That's the carriage box. The hook is lowered from it to hook the chokers on. I worked under a yarder. That's what you need when the ground is to steep for a cat, we'll that and idiots to run up and down cliffs with huge trees being drug uphill and kicking stuff loose on the way up.the trick is to not get hit with anything rolling downhill.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 27, 2017)

Blueglass said:


> And you look so purty in a suit.


The job I applied to requires a bit of hands on work. They asked me if I minded using my hands or if I was just a highbrow manager. "Ummm, yeah... I can work with my hands too..." next time I am going to wear the tie with grease stains on it... stoopid mainlanders...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 27, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> The job I applied to requires a bit of hands on work. They asked me if I minded using my hands or if I was just a highbrow manager. "Ummm, yeah... I can work with my hands too..." next time I am going to ware the tie with grease stains on it... stoopid mainlanders...



When will you know something?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 27, 2017)

Tony said:


> When will you know something?



Give him some time, Tony! Being a smart mainlander takes time. Oh, you were talking about the job. I thought you were wondering when he would know anything... at all!

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 27, 2017)

@Tony I should hear something by the middle of next week. I feel strongly they will offer me the job after today. 

@DKMD

Reactions: Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm interested the smart crate series, Don. Also, the stacknest freezer tray looks like it might have some shop applications. The flap nest packages look a little like systainers. Missouri made? Rejects pile? Group buy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 27, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> next time I am going to wear the tie with grease stains on it..



Umm....you sure they're grease stains?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 27, 2017)

DKMD said:


> I'm interested the smart crate series, Don. Also, the stacknest freezer tray looks like it might have some shop applications. The flap nest packages look a little like systainers. Missouri made? Rejects pile? Group buy?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 27, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Umm....you sure they're grease stains?


It could be ca I guess but you shut up...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 27, 2017)

DKMD said:


> I'm interested the smart crate series, Don. Also, the stacknest freezer tray looks like it might have some shop applications. The flap nest packages look a little like systainers. Missouri made? Rejects pile? Group buy?



Oooh....me too!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 27, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 121147




http://www.ipl-plastics.com/en/reusable-plastic-container/products

Get with the program kid.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 27, 2017)

DKMD said:


> I'm interested the smart crate series, Don. Also, the stacknest freezer tray looks like it might have some shop applications. The flap nest packages look a little like systainers. Missouri made? Rejects pile? Group buy?





ripjack13 said:


> http://www.ipl-plastics.com/en/reusable-plastic-container/products
> 
> Get with the program kid.....



I have some of those smart crates, let me tell you guys, they are awesome. That's what I use to keep all my finished work in and take it to shows. Works out great because as things sell, the crates collapse and take up much less room. Don, you know we expect a Group Buy Discount!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 27, 2017)

I like the flapnest series.....


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 27, 2017)

Ahh, those are made in Canada. We make Pringle lids and ice cream container

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 27, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Ahh, those are made in Canada. We make Pringle lids and ice cream container



Already trying to weasel out of hooking us up!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Yeah, but he should still get employee discount!


----------



## SENC (Jan 27, 2017)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=896909087085872





@Don Ratcliff is so happy to be a mainlander he's dancing!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 28, 2017)

SENC said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=896909087085872
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You sure that's not Forrest Gump?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 28, 2017)

Tom Smart said:


> You sure that's not Forrest Gump?


That's the BaDonkaDonk


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 28, 2017)

It has a name!?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 28, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> That's the BaDonkaDonk



I thought this was a family oriented site....


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 28, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> I thought this was a family oriented site....


Sorry @Mike1950 is this more your speed?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 28, 2017)

Is that a colostomy bag?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 28, 2017)

Tom Smart said:


> Is that a colostomy bag?


That's kind of what I was thinking but once Mike chimes in we will.know for sure. He is the expert here.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 28, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> That's kind of what I was thinking but once Mike chimes in we will.know for sure. He is the expert here.



WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 28, 2017)

This is the strangest luau I've ever seen...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Jan 28, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> This is the strangest luau I've ever seen...
> 
> View attachment 121181



Looks like a Cracker Barrel...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah, they seem to have a patent on that raggedy lookin deer mount thing.


----------



## Tony (Jan 28, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Yeah, they seem to have a patent on that raggedy lookin deer mount thing.



Might be some of @Wildthings early work!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 28, 2017)

Tony said:


> Might be some of @Wildthings early work!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 28, 2017)

Tom Smart said:


> You sure that's not Forrest Gump?


 Thats not Don. No tan and that guys got hair.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 28, 2017)

CWS said:


> Thats not Don. No tan and that guys got hair.


----------



## Tony (Jan 28, 2017)

So how was Cracker Barrel Don? Good grub man!!!


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 28, 2017)

Tony said:


> Might be some of @Wildthings early work!



WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 28, 2017)

Tony said:


> So how was Cracker Barrel Don? Good grub man!!!


It was good. Sadly it didn't live up.to the expectations but it will.make a turd

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 28, 2017)

Michele loves it. Me...not so much. I've had better for sure....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 28, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> It was good. Sadly it didn't live up.to the expectations but it will.make a turd





ripjack13 said:


> Michele loves it. Me...not so much. I've had better for sure....



It used to be quite a bit better than it is now. Sadly, that's the case with many chain restaurants. Tony

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 29, 2017)

Don -- I hope your job application is successful, good luck (though you shouldn't need it).

Even if the only product you can get on discount is a Pringles lid, remember they are very useful when you have to mix 2-part epoxy glue 

(Ooh -- there's a way to market the ones that don't pass QA ... you could get a promotion for that idea and you haven't even started there yet!)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

